# Corn on the Cob?



## Hedgie_Love (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi guys! So I just got these really small corn on the cobs for rodents, which I feed my hamster and I was wondering if my hedgie, Dobby could have some? It's just a small scale, uncooked, corn on the cob made for small animals so I was just wondering if this would be okay  Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It probably wouldn't hurt him, but I'm not sure how nutritious it would be either. As just a small treat, you could see if he'd want to try it, I think.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Is it dried or fresh? If its dried it would be to hard for a hedgie to eat and could become a chocking hazard.


----------

